# Bounty?



## Mitchell4500 (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there a rule against bounty threads?

For the Motoactv we had one for getting a custom recovery going. It worked really well we got over 250 dollars for it and we got a working recovery made by some dude who didnt even have a Motoactv. I believe he then bought a motoactv with the money









It seems like a good way to encourage development, especially for ICS working RIL.

So my question is why cant me make one?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Tbolt devs don't need monetary "encouragement" to develope they work diligently as it is. If you want to show appreciation you could just donate.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

Besides, it sounds like Droid Vicious (at least from his tweets) has til working. He's having some people test builds as I'm posting this


----------



## cjcarter (Feb 27, 2012)

GunnerOnASpooky said:


> Besides, it sounds like Droid Vicious (at least from his tweets) has til working. He's having some people test builds as I'm posting this


From what it looks like its a test build for miui. He is apparently still working on the ril for TB though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

